# whats keeping the does out



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

have been hunting this farm for years, have always seen alot of does , had as many as 30 hitting the feeder in early sept, stuck one on oct 2, havent seen any since then, have a six point coming in every day and night and bedding down right by the feeder, do you think hes scaring them off?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

They could be going for acorns now instead of corn.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

accorns it is! i am have the same thing happen with my feeder there are just a ton of accorns this year and that is were the deer are now just hunt the oaks now and the feeder later in the season. the deer should be good and fat from all these accorns good luck!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

YOU spooked them. Give the stand a couple weeks off.


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

dont believe i spoked them the six point is coming in all the time just no does the farm has alot of apples this time of year but none this year, acorns might be the issue, but with the six point hanging around all the time might be also ,i had alot of does around till he showed up and took residence


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

NIGHT MAGIC said:


> stuck one on oct 2, havent seen any since then


You spooked them and are probably over hunting the spot on top of that. Give them a rest.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

It could be a combination of both the acorns and hunting pressure. 
I would more suspect the acorns if you had 30 different does coming in and all the deer quite showning up. I hunt a been field that will be full of deer until the oaks start dropping, then it will be empty.
Depending on how much you're hunting that stand, it could be pressure or you may actually need to move the stand. I've had deer that would spook if I was in this certain stand from 100 yards off everytime I was in it. The stand was in a creek bottom and they were above me and I swear those deer came in looking for me after I killed one from the group. It was a permanent stand and after a few frustating events, I brought in my portable, moved to a tree 15 yards away and when they were coming in, I saw them stop and scan the area but instead of spooking, they passed beneath me.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

A six point buck is no indication of if you have spooked deer from the area. Young bucks are stupid. a group of does with some mature does are a lot smarter. I would give the place a break too.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Agreed, I personally try to only hunt a stand once every two weeks. Except during rut, where I hunt a saddle that cruiseing bucks travel. That is also a stand I do not hunt until Halloween. But from there on I will hunt that stand 2 to 3 times a week. you may be spooking does every nite you hunt there and not know it. Especially if your wind is blowing to a bedding area.


----------

